# Xorg - nVidia - TV



## Xrsus (Aug 2, 2009)

There are about 9 million threads in about 50 different forums, but since I like FreeBSD the most, I'll bring my question here, and hopefully someone will have the answer:

I'm using FreeBSD 7.2-Release-p3, xorg 7.4, nvidia-driver 180 (although, I read they released a new version yesterday). I've only a TV connected with an SVideo cable.

Thanks to Beastie earlier, reminding me to implement the window manager (I did switch to fluxbox), I have X working, however, the screen is larger than my TV.  That is to say, that I'm missing about 50 pixels or so around each edge of the screen, making my toolbar invisible (beneath the bottom of my screen), and making the initial xterm window title bar invisible (off the top of my screen).  I can move my mouse cursor off the top of the screen a little ways, and then click and drag the xterm window down.  

After reading a bit, I'm thinking the correct term for this is "overscan", and, my TV is overscanning the screen, stretching it out bigger than it should be.  There is no control on the TV to adjust this, as many forums seem to point out as the only fix.  I'm thinking there has to be a utility or something to adjust this.  The "nvidia-settings" program does not have anything for adjustment to overscan, aside from making it bigger, which is of no help.

For reference, I have the mode set to 1024x768 (although lower modes work, they produce similar results), and this is on a 32" CRT TV.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2009)

The nvidia driver does support overscan (on cards that support it) but it's disabled by default. So it's probably your TV that does the blowing up of the picture.

Have a look at /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/html/chapter-15.html


----------



## Xrsus (Aug 2, 2009)

Aye, basically, I need something like the built-in overscan feature, but not to make it bigger, to make it smaller.  If I could enter negative values for instance, to reduce the overscan, that would work.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

You could try turning it on and all the way up. If your TV still blows up the 'whole' picture the overscan might give you enough space so the menu bar etc. show up on screen.


----------

